# Irish Bouzouki



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone know where to buy Irish Bouzouki's in the GTA or Canada for that matter. I'm hoping to find something in the $600-$800 range.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Never heard of a Irish Bouzouki. Kijiji you can find the occasional Greek Bouzouki. 

Maybe better luck at a music store dedicated to Celtic music.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://hspeek.home.xs4all.nl/bouzouki/makers_ca.html

http://allyouneedmusic.com/catalog/Trinity-College-TM-375-Irish-Bouzouki-Outfit-w-Case--p-19567.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The 12th Fret may have something occasionally. Also Folkway Muisc in Guelph and Waterloo, and the Ottawa Folklore Centre in Ottawa. In that price range look for used instruments like Trinity College.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive. Try These guys for your Irish Bouzuoki. Right in your price range. $639.00











http://allyouneedmusic.com/catalog/Trinity-College-TM-375-Irish-Bouzouki-Outfit-w-Case--p-19567.html




> [*Trinity College TM-375 Irish Bouzouki Outfit w/ Case*
> 
> In the last 30 years, the Irish Bouzouki has come to the forefront of the Celtic Music scene. Played in a variety of tunings, the pairs of strings are often tuned A-D-G-C, and octave below the mandola. The deep, rich voice of the Irish Bouzouki is perfect for accompaniment as well as lead and solo work. The TM-375 offers Great quality, style and sound. Includes a deluxe, hard shell case.
> 
> ...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Ask and you shall receive. Try These guys for your Irish Bouzuoki. Right in your price range. $639.00
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019
> ...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Your welcome.


ne1roc said:


> Intrepid said:
> 
> 
> > Ask and you shall receive. Try These guys for your Irish Bouzuoki. Right in your price range. $639.00
> ...


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Trinity College is the best bet in a less expensive instrument. 
The F-brand does not sound nearly as good.


----------

